
Make better choices: Hawaiian monk seals keep getting eels stuck up their noses - siberianbear
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2018/12/07/make-better-choices-endangered-hawaiian-monk-seals-keep-getting-eels-stuck-up-their-noses-scientists-want-them-stop/
======
siberianbear
This article was interesting, but the photo in the article is just too much!
That seal looks so relaxed, like he doesn't even know he has an eel in his
nose and he's just having a relaxing day on the beach.

------
xen2xen1
Ya... Are we sure there's no chemicals coming out of the eels? They look very,
very calm. I wonder if something else isn't going on.

